# Mount Snow - 4.12.15



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2015)

Date -4.12.15
Resort - Mount Snow
Conditions - Spring
Report - Fantastic Day. plenty of snow and nobody there.


----------



## elks (Apr 12, 2015)

Lucky you!  Fantastic day at Cannon too, but what a zoo!  I was not expecting such crowds.  More lines than during Christmas break week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2015)

I agree.  Cannon was a madhouse


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2015)

line was about 3 or 4 rows at the bluebird around 10-12. after that it was practically ski on.  more of a line @ carinthia


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2015)

Today didn't suck! Ripcord was amazing!! Still tons of snow over the vast majority of the hill!


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 12, 2015)

We drove by Okemo, Stratton and Snow on the way home today - took the day off after skiing for the last 7 days.. The mountains all look in great shape and that includes Magic.  Hard to think that some of these places are closing in a week...  At least stay open for weekend operations.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2015)

if the long range forecast holds up I'll be back for closing day next sunday




> Sunday- Mostly sunny, with a high near 54.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2015)

didn't stop to take pictures, this was early and the longest line of the day


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 13, 2015)

We were pleasantly surprised by the lack of crowds as well.  Agree that the wait to get on the lift at Carinthia was longer than getting on the Bluebird by mid day.  Northface rarely had a line and when it did, it moved quickly.  Awesome day.


----------



## dlague (Apr 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree.  Cannon was a madhouse



Some how it gave Cannon a great spring skiing vibe IMO and that late season skiing is not as dead as we are lead to think.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 13, 2015)

More crowds the better IMHO. They're good for business.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> Some how it gave Cannon a great spring skiing vibe IMO and that late season skiing is not as dead as we are lead to think.



Oh, I agree.  It was great to see all the people there having a good time.  I would have loved to have stayed the whole day.

I'm just not used to that experience at Cannon.  Even on Superbowl Sunday the crowds are typically half what it was.  Good for them.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2015)

Zoomer was ski on after we had lunch. We stopped around 2:45 and there were still lengthy lines up at CBall.
Awesome day with a great group of guys.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 13, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Zoomer was ski on after we had lunch. We stopped around 2:45 and there were still lengthy lines up at CBall.
> Awesome day with a great group of guys.


And the FJ makes a mean margarita!!!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And the FJ makes a mean margarita!!!!!


Between the margaritas, giant subs, woodstock growlers and warm sunshine it was an awesome day. Still skiing glades on 4/12 was pretty cool too!


----------



## dlague (Apr 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And the FJ makes a mean margarita!!!!!



Complete with ice cream headaches!  Thanks!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Gary, was the place all groomed out?  Last few times I went there in late spring I was really disappointed by the lack of bumps.  I see ripcord in your facebook pic but that isn't exactly a run you want to lap all day.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2015)

2knees said:


> Hey Gary, was the place all groomed out?  Last few times I went there in late spring I was really disappointed by the lack of bumps.  I see ripcord in your facebook pic but that isn't exactly a run you want to lap all day.



i actually thought of you yesterday Pat.  Freefall was pretty much top to bottom bumps.  i didn't snap a pic as we rode lift over it and i didn't ski it but it looked AMAZING.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i actually thought of you yesterday Pat.  Freefall was pretty much top to bottom bumps.  i didn't snap a pic as we rode lift over it and i didn't ski it but it looked AMAZING.



if they don't groom it and the rain doesn't kill it i imagine it will be great next  weekend too. i didn't see any signs of dirt showing through.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2015)

2knees said:


> Hey Gary, was the place all groomed out?  Last few times I went there in late spring I was really disappointed by the lack of bumps.  I see ripcord in your facebook pic but that isn't exactly a run you want to lap all day.



not my pic and not sure when it was taken but Freefall looked a lot like this yesterday (sunday).  DRJeff can confirm, he was there too.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 13, 2015)

I can confirm - snapped a photo for my husband.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 13, 2015)

And Challenger was nicely bumped with the very top just starting to thin.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2015)

Jaws didn't suck either ;-)


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mount snow looks great!  The $19.54 ticket is tempting for Sunday.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 14, 2015)

tasty bumps...


----------



## Madroch (Apr 15, 2015)

Love challenger and jaws.... Drooling


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 16, 2015)

Anybody planning to go on Snow's last day, Sunday 4/19?  $19.54 as previously mentioned.  Has anyone gone on closing day before?  Is it normally really busy with the cheap ticket price?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Anybody planning to go on Snow's last day, Sunday 4/19?  $19.54 as previously mentioned.  Has anyone gone on closing day before?  Is it normally really busy with the cheap ticket price?



This is the 1st time, at least in a LONG time, that they've done tickets that cheap on the last day. 

Usually last day is just a bunch of us pass holders enjoying 1 last day of the season and it isn't very crowded at all. Who knows how many $19.54 tickets they sold and how that will effect lines? Plus the Northface is scheduled to be open, and it usually isn't on closing day, so that will give more terrain to spread however many people will be there out over


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2015)

drjeff said:


> This is the 1st time, at least in a LONG time, that they've done tickets that cheap on the last day.
> 
> Usually last day is just a bunch of us pass holders enjoying 1 last day of the season and it isn't very crowded at all. Who knows how many $19.54 tickets they sold and how that will effect lines? Plus the Northface is scheduled to be open, and it usually isn't on closing day, so that will give more terrain to spread however many people will be there out over



Early on it was dead, but it was quite busy around 1:00.  The snow was good and plenty of coverage for their last day of operations.  I had a great time.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Early on it was dead, but it was quite busy around 1:00.  The snow was good and plenty of coverage for their last day of operations.  I had a great time.



My son and I did the 10:30 to 2:30 shift today - had maybe 10 to 15 chair waits on the Bluebird, waits of maybe 2 to 3 groups per queue lane at Carinthia and basically ski on on the Northface - given that today gave me "perfect attendance" of at least 1 weekend day each weekend Mount Snow was open this season, the lines were a non issue for not just myself but many other of my season passholder friends my son and I were enjoying one more day of turns with this season 

Always a bittersweet feeling on the last day as a passholder having to say goodbye to many of your "ski" friends for 7 months


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 19, 2015)

i feared the $20 would bring out the masses, was happy with the practically ski on bubble


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i feared the $20 would bring out the masses, was happy with the practically ski on bubble



Gotta remember that even with just the 3 lifts they spun today, they still had an hourly uphill capacity of around 7,000 people - I'm guessing that they maybe had 1500 people there today - still way more than the usual couple hundred folks there on most last days


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 20, 2015)

drjeff said:


> My son and I did the 10:30 to 2:30 shift today - had maybe 10 to 15 chair waits on the Bluebird, waits of maybe 2 to 3 groups per queue lane at Carinthia and basically ski on on the Northface - given that today gave me "perfect attendance" of at least 1 weekend day each weekend Mount Snow was open this season, the lines were a non issue for not just myself but many other of my season passholder friends my son and I were enjoying one more day of turns with this season
> 
> Always a bittersweet feeling on the last day as a passholder having to say goodbye to many of your "ski" friends for 7 months



Nice!  I was there 8:00 - 1:00 myself.  In the AM, everything was completely dead.  Around 11 it was pretty busy down at the base and Bluebird, so I took a bit of an early lunch.  When I came back out around 11:45ish, the lines had died down quite a bit at the Bluebird.  I spent most of my day on the North Face, which like you said was pretty dead.

All-in-all, a great day.  Can't complain at all about the snow or coverage considering it was their last day and only $20.



gmcunni said:


> i feared the $20 would bring out the masses, was happy with the practically ski on bubble



A lot of people seemed to show up late and be getting ready to enjoy an afternoon spring session.  Overall though, the crowds weren't bad at all.



drjeff said:


> Gotta remember that even with just the 3 lifts they spun today, they still had an hourly uphill capacity of around 7,000 people - I'm guessing that they maybe had 1500 people there today - still way more than the usual couple hundred folks there on most last days



A few people I spoke to seemed to think the $20 ticket helped bring some crowds for the final day.  It wasn't too busy from my perspective, hopefully for Mt. Snow it was good enough for them to make some extra $$ compared to normal closing days.  Perhaps Mt. Snow will see that it was something worthwhile and continue to offer it next season.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 20, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> A few people I spoke to seemed to think the $20 ticket helped bring some crowds for the final day.  It wasn't too busy from my perspective, hopefully for Mt. Snow it was good enough for them to make some extra $$ compared to normal closing days.  Perhaps Mt. Snow will see that it was something worthwhile and continue to offer it next season.



For a closing day it was pretty busy, thou agreed nothing like a busy day during the season.  Like Dr Jeff said, it is usually just a small crowd of passholders on closing day.  While riding the NF lift, I noticed most of the people coming down the trail all had tickets - so IMO, the $20 definitely brought out people that wouldn't normally have come.

Bluebird line probably died down around noon due to the NF finally being soft enough to ski..lol!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 20, 2015)

MommaBear said:


> For a closing day it was pretty busy, thou agreed nothing like a busy day during the season.  Like Dr Jeff said, it is usually just a small crowd of passholders on closing day.  While riding the NF lift, I noticed most of the people coming down the trail all had tickets - so IMO, the $20 definitely brought out people that wouldn't normally have come.
> 
> Bluebird line probably died down around noon due to the NF finally being soft enough to ski..lol!



I preferred the NF when it was harder as opposed to the huge mounds of slush that it was in the afternoon from people pushing it around with their skis and boards.  Conditions over on the NF were good the entire time I was over there though, which was between 10-1 or so.


----------

